
Andrew Yang is running for President on a UBI platform - 2noame
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/02/10/technology/his-2020-campaign-message-the-robots-are-coming.html
======
meri_dian
As long as it redistributes wealth from business and the wealthy it can work.
I mean, it's not a revolutionary idea, people have been talking about taxing
the rich and giving to the poor for as long as the rich and the poor and taxes
have existed. But there's nothing about a taxation based redistribution UBI
that makes it impossible.

Now, printing money wouldn't work for obvious reasons, but a surprising amount
of UBI schemes are essentially that.

